# Rescued Baby Dolphin



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

_The Toronto Star_ is reporting about a baby dolphin rescued from a fishing net.










This little dolphin of about 10 days old.










You can see wounds from the fishing net on his back.










*The story at The Star.*


----------



## Rye (Nov 18, 2008)

Always glad to hear rescue stories. That's a cute little dolphin too. I'll take him!


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Rye said:


> Always glad to hear rescue stories. That's a cute little dolphin too. I'll take him!


He's just about the right size for a bathtub.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

The poor little thing! I wish they could find his mother and reunite them.


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

Awwwww, he is adorable!



Vianka


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Aw, that poor dolphin!    

I'm glad he's going to be ok, though.


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

Oh he is so incredibly cute!! I hope he wasn't trapped too long.


----------



## Toronto_LV (Apr 14, 2010)

i love him...


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Toronto_LV said:


> i love him...


Great to see you on Kindleboards again, LV. You should hang out here more often.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Awwwww, he's just so cuuute!! I want to cuddle him.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Jessica Billings said:


> Awwwww, he's just so cuuute!! I want to cuddle him.


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

That little baby is just too adorable! Hopefully they can find a female dolphin to raise him/her, if they can't locate his/her mom.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

I wonder if he's drinking just regular cow milk, or if they had special dolphin formula around.


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

LOL I was wondering the same thing!


----------

